
Which blogs/podcasts help you broaden your horizon and why? - abhishekash
I find Freakonomics, The Knowledge Project Podcast pretty intriguing. I am curious which are interesting and i missing out.
======
nikivi
Lex's AI podcast is pretty great due to breadth of great guests he had:
[https://overcast.fm/itunes1434243584/artificial-
intelligence...](https://overcast.fm/itunes1434243584/artificial-intelligence-
ai-podcast-with-lex-fridman)

This recent episode with Joscha Bach was amazing:
[https://overcast.fm/+OcVcduJ_s](https://overcast.fm/+OcVcduJ_s)

